# Recommended provincial cities on Luzon, within 3-4 hours of Manila?



## AlanDRrpcv (Jul 9, 2014)

Recommended provincial cities on Luzon, within 3-4 hours of Manila?

I know this is an absurdly general question, probably one that has been asked a dozen times in the past, but here goes anyway. I have been living in Manila for the past six months, and want to try living in a mid-sized provincial city on Luzon, within say 3-4 hours of Manila by road. 
I am single, looking for a Filipina girl to marry, and want a city with a fair number (50 - 500?) of friendly expats, hopefully one or two of them willing to show me around the city for a couple of hours when I visit. Close to the ocean is a plus, but not a requirement. Anyone have some suggestions?
Roger in Manila


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Spent some time in Lucena to the Southeast of Manila a few years ago. In my opinion it is a nice place and out of Manila but within a couple hours by road.

Fred


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I would recommend San Pablo City which is one hour from Manila but still has the feeling of being in the provinces. Not near the ocean but the expat population has grown considerably over the past 5 years due to various reasons.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

There are many areas that would fit the bill for you but... If you locate a community of that type that does have a good expat population, it is also going to have three times the population of the bar-girl type and would assume that is NOT what you are looking for.
You would do better in an area that has few or no expats and it is still quite easy to get out and just find places of your own. Concepcion, Tarlac comes to mind as do many of the smaller towns around there and farther to the North. Wife hunting? Try the SM mall in Tarlac City. Lots of good, decent ones that work there and yet far enough away from Angeles City that it does not have the bar crowd hanging out all over.


Nephi


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live near Los Banos Laguna, it has a college and a couple blocks that look like an Oasis for this area, there's also several large grocery stores. 

Everything above Calamba Laguna to me seems like a concrete nightmare, Calamba is the most modern and has the most stores and largest mall but it's crowded but is connected to SLEX, I think San Pablo is also connected to SLEX.

Binian Laguna and Sta Rosa Laguna are concrete nightmares and have just about everything, Sta Rosa Laguna has a Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite office located at the city hall building a beautiful and very large new building.

You'll have to use Google Earth or another online map, so from Calamba Laguna south, I'll give you some feed back of all the stops or as many as I can come up with:

San Pablo: is up a mountain or volcano range, it has several resturants, hospital and grocery stores, crowded, I don't go there much so I'm not so familiar of the expat population but they do have them there.

Los Banos Laguna: is crowded but has many spots to eat and shop, also markets all very close including the University, I've seen a few expats in this area. Things sold there are Buko pies (cooconut) other pastries, they have a McDonalds, KFC, Jollibee, Pizza Hut, Yellow Cab Pizza, Greenwich Pizza, South Supermarket, banks, hospital many more spots, Robinsons Mall and several other malls I'm not to familiar with.

Victoria Laguna: Farming area next to the Laguna de bay, mainly duck farming, it has one 7-Eleven, Angeles Hamburger, mini grocery store, small market.

Pila Laguna: 7-Eleven, two small grocery stores, market, LTO.

Sta Cruz Laguna: Has the Sunstar Mall, several chain grocery stores, many chain resturants, banks, new hospital,very crowded, has a large market area, I've seen a few expats in this area.

Pagsanjan Laguna: Huge new mall with PureGold grocery and another grocery discount chain (great prices) called Goodwill Grocery, nearly sister city to Sta Cruz Laguna, market area behind these grocery stores, I have seen a few expats in this area.

Any spot south of Pagsanjan Laguna won't have much, the highway or more like a road travels all the way around the lake and back to Manila.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag makes some very good points. Some expat require being around other expats while others blend in more in the Philippine culture. Are you interested in bars? One consideration is health care. Depending on your age and health it might be very important to be near a reliable hospital. Most Philippine hospitals are substandard and the best hospitals are in Manila. I would NEVER live in Manila!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

AlanDRrpcv said:


> Recommended provincial cities on Luzon, within 3-4 hours of Manila?
> 
> I know this is an absurdly general question, probably one that has been asked a dozen times in the past, but here goes anyway. I have been living in Manila for the past six months, and want to try living in a mid-sized provincial city on Luzon, within say 3-4 hours of Manila by road.
> I am single, looking for a Filipina girl to marry, and want a city with a fair number (50 - 500?) of friendly expats, hopefully one or two of them willing to show me around the city for a couple of hours when I visit. Close to the ocean is a plus, but not a requirement. Anyone have some suggestions?
> Roger in Manila


What your asking is about personal choice. While we can all throw suggestions your way its really up to you.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

AlanDRrpcv said:


> Recommended provincial cities on Luzon, within 3-4 hours of Manila?
> 
> I know this is an absurdly general question, probably one that has been asked a dozen times in the past, but here goes anyway. I have been living in Manila for the past six months, and want to try living in a mid-sized provincial city on Luzon, within say 3-4 hours of Manila by road.
> I am single, looking for a Filipina girl to marry, and want a city with a fair number (50 - 500?) of friendly expats, hopefully one or two of them willing to show me around the city for a couple of hours when I visit. Close to the ocean is a plus, but not a requirement. Anyone have some suggestions?
> Roger in Manila


Subic


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mall girl can be a good idea.... but guaranteed they have a baby daddy or there is usually some interest with getting attention from a foreigner. Not sure the sales ladies are what you want, but if that is your cup of tea go for it. I did enjoy my time in Tarlac though it is a homey provincial feel to it. I might consider going there again. Problem with in Tarlac is you cant go out alone. You can easily get lost on the streets there. Lot of pools there and friendly people.





Jet Lag said:


> There are many areas that would fit the bill for you but... If you locate a community of that type that does have a good expat population, it is also going to have three times the population of the bar-girl type and would assume that is NOT what you are looking for.
> You would do better in an area that has few or no expats and it is still quite easy to get out and just find places of your own. Concepcion, Tarlac comes to mind as do many of the smaller towns around there and farther to the North. Wife hunting? Try the SM mall in Tarlac City. Lots of good, decent ones that work there and yet far enough away from Angeles City that it does not have the bar crowd hanging out all over.
> 
> 
> Nephi


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I heard very good options and been to all places.


Tarlac: Very Provincial Region but does have a decent expat population mainly older i think


Subic: It is crowded and has alot of expats all over the place. Especially on the beach area but I did enjoy the view of beach when I was there if thats for you. Its nice to look at but I am not someone that has to see the beach everyday. 



Laguna: San Pablo I have been there 2-3 times in past year.... It is an interesting location. There is not much there but there is plenty of restaraunts, there is a mall there, 7/11s, and everything you need, but it does have that provincial feel you can like and still one bus ride to Manila if needed. I find it very nice but if i dont have lady I would not live there alone. That place is for settling down for sure.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

You should try Lipa, Batangas. I studied there. Weather is very forgiving. Commercialized and Metro Manila like but not entirely. Convenient enough to go to neighboring towns with hidden beaches or a hiking as well as trekking trip. People are mostly nice. I've noticed an increase in number of expats in the area too.


----------

